# E & J Burke Cat



## quicksilver (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,
 I found this E & J Burke bottle. It is crude and the bottle has the E & J Burke seal molded into the bottom. A cat is part of the design. 7.5" high. See the photos. Let me know age, use, etc.. Thanks.

 Matt
 Michigan Bottle Hunter


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 18, 2005)

bottle


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 19, 2005)

I read a article about a hotel dump excavation, where this type of bottle was found ...The bottle they found was E.J. Burke with sitting cat and was machine made. They said bottle was made probably around 1908 to 1923. I have one for sale on ebay right now that was not machine made that has applied top, strecth marks, bubbles and my guess is that this one was 1890s or 1900s before automatic bottle machine. Ive also seen one listed that was from overseas with labeland it had $100.00 plus price on it, but in description it didnt have any reference to cat on base.


----------

